# Pedernales Falls



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't recall ever seeing so many butterflies at one time before. There were
hundreds of them.


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Excellant, thanks for sharing


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Outstanding pic !!!!!!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

So that's here they are. We haven't seen any out here this year. Had quite a few in the yard last year but nothing this year.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

They have been scarce around here also. I'm guessing the lack of wildflowers due to the drought.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pics, congrats!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Queens finally showing in decent numbers out here too. Spent the morning shooting butterflies, found dozens of species. Just seem a bit late this year.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Your timing was perfect to catch this sensational scene.

Mike


----------

